# Mouth wide open moment! Come and put your pictures



## biyeshengplay (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## JoeyA95 (Jul 9, 2017)

Great pictures!


----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Peliroja32 (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh my gosh! Those pics are awesome!


----------



## KassidySharp (Jul 9, 2017)

Lou with his favourite fruit!!


----------



## MPRC (Jul 9, 2017)

Nom nom nom


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 9, 2017)

Some people criticize the photo processing, I feel a little disappointed. So I put the original photos.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 9, 2017)

JoeyA95 said:


> Great pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 9, 2017)

Peliroja32 said:


> Oh my gosh! Those pics are awesome!


I feel good you like it


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 9, 2017)

KassidySharp said:


> View attachment 212210
> 
> Lou with his favourite fruit!!



Is that mulberry? My Redfoot love it too!


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 9, 2017)

Is that mulberry? My Redfoot love it too!


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 9, 2017)

MPRC said:


> Nom nom nom
> View attachment 212217
> 
> View attachment 212218


little red tongue！


----------



## KassidySharp (Jul 11, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> Is that mulberry? My Redfoot love it too!


Just blackberries!! I've never given him mulberry but maybe I should try it out


----------



## Jimb (Jul 11, 2017)

Tazer telling me he's not ready to come inside yet!


----------



## THBfriend (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 13, 2017)

KassidySharp said:


> Just blackberries!! I've never given him mulberry but maybe I should try it out


you should try, my Redfoot love it! I will try to give them blackberries next time.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 13, 2017)

Jimb said:


> Tazer telling me he's not ready to come inside yet!
> 
> View attachment 212365


He enjoy basking


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jul 13, 2017)

THBfriend said:


>


So cute! Is the big one the little two babies' mother?


----------



## THBfriend (Jul 14, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> So cute! Is the big one the little two babies' mother?


Thanks! No, the first photo is a one- or two-year-old. These are the parents.


----------



## Kasia (Jul 14, 2017)

I like this thread


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 14, 2017)

One of Tom's babies, (Little Ricky) a few years back…


A pancake doing the, "grown ups" thing


----------



## Dudley The Sulcata (Jul 18, 2017)

Dudley enjoying his version of Taco Tuesday


----------



## Kasia (Jul 18, 2017)

Dudley The Sulcata said:


> View attachment 213008
> View attachment 213009
> 
> 
> Dudley enjoying his version of Taco Tuesday


Whoa, what a treat!


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 18, 2017)

Just have to keep your fingers out of the way on this one! 175 lb sulcata has a big and strong mouth.




Just for perspective, The wall between the sulcata yard and pond is 18" tall.


----------



## Dosu (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

MPRC said:


> Nom nom nom
> View attachment 212217
> 
> View attachment 212218


what is he eating?


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> Is that mulberry? My Redfoot love it too!
> 
> View attachment 212256


over your head buddy, literally lol


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

THBfriend said:


>


wow


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

Kasia said:


> I like this thread


me too


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Just have to keep your fingers out of the way on this one! 175 lb sulcata has a big and strong mouth.
> 
> View attachment 213010
> 
> ...


I want to live in your yard


----------



## clare n (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## TairaBacca (Jul 25, 2017)

Clare, that tortoise looks like it has some pyramiding. You should try not to feed it as much protein and give the tortoise more calcium. The tort does look cute though


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (Jul 25, 2017)

clare n said:


> View attachment 213651


the tongue so cute


----------



## biyeshengplay (Aug 2, 2017)

Dudley The Sulcata said:


> View attachment 213008
> View attachment 213009
> 
> 
> Dudley enjoying his version of Taco Tuesday


what is the yellow thing？


----------



## biyeshengplay (Aug 2, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> One of Tom's babies, (Little Ricky) a few years back…
> View attachment 212658
> 
> A pancake doing the, "grown ups" thing
> View attachment 212659


Do they have babies？


----------



## biyeshengplay (Aug 2, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> Just have to keep your fingers out of the way on this one! 175 lb sulcata has a big and strong mouth.
> 
> View attachment 213010
> 
> ...



Nice ！ I like your yard and pond.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Aug 2, 2017)

clare n said:


> View attachment 213651


I like the tongue


----------



## biyeshengplay (Aug 2, 2017)

TairaBacca said:


> Clare, that tortoise looks like it has some pyramiding. You should try not to feed it as much protein and give the tortoise more calcium. The tort does look cute though



I don't think it is pyramiding, some times it is normal.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Aug 2, 2017)

the Turtle Shepherd said:


> the tongue so cute


I like it too!


----------



## Dudley The Sulcata (Aug 3, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> what is the yellow thing？


In the pic I'm feeding him pumpkin purée in a lettuce leaf


----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 3, 2017)

Eating cuttle-bone，


----------



## Moose (Sep 3, 2017)

Moose enjoying a summer treat with my son!


----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 3, 2017)

Moose said:


> View attachment 217327
> 
> Moose enjoying a summer treat with my son!



Woo!! How old is Moose? I guess Moose is older than your cute son.


----------



## Moose (Sep 4, 2017)

Moose is approximately 24 years old. We were fortunate enough to be able to add him to our family about 7 years ago. Thanks!


----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 5, 2017)

Cherry VS cherry


----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 5, 2017)

Moose said:


> Moose is approximately 24 years old. We were fortunate enough to be able to add him to our family about 7 years ago. Thanks!



Moose was fortunate too!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 5, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> View attachment 211314
> 
> 
> View attachment 211315
> ...


Lovely pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 5, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> Some people criticize the photo processing, I feel a little disappointed. So I put the original photos.
> View attachment 212246
> View attachment 212247
> View attachment 212248
> ...


Lovely pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 5, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovely pics! Thanks for posting.


I keep one leopard and two RedFoot. Other pictures are shared from Baidu Post Bar, which is popular in China.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 6, 2017)

waxberry


----------



## nancyfurst (Sep 7, 2017)

He was eating a blueberry


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 8, 2017)

nancyfurst said:


> View attachment 217682
> 
> He was eating a blueberry


Oh he's gorgeous. GOD bless.


----------



## nancyfurst (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## biyeshengplay (Sep 17, 2017)

a good day


----------



## Jimb (Sep 18, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> a good day
> 
> View attachment 218589



Beautiful photo!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 18, 2017)

Here's the Tidge, yawning in the morning.


----------



## Jlscott1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Inigo 'Kevin' Montoya seemingly pretty happy with his breakfast spinach


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## biyeshengplay (Oct 13, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here's the Tidge, yawning in the morning.
> View attachment 218602
> 
> View attachment 218603



What kind of tortoise is Tidge？


----------



## biyeshengplay (Oct 13, 2017)

Jlscott1 said:


> View attachment 219580
> Inigo 'Kevin' Montoya seemingly pretty happy with his breakfast spinach


Hello Kevin！


----------



## biyeshengplay (Oct 13, 2017)

Wendy Proulx said:


> View attachment 219617


Cute！


----------



## biyeshengplay (Oct 13, 2017)

Taylor T. said:


> View attachment 219710


What a wide mouth！


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 13, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> What kind of tortoise is Tidge？


A Greek. _Testudo graeca graeca. _
From Morocco.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Oct 15, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Greek. _Testudo graeca graeca. _
> From Morocco.


I've never seen a Greek before. His/Hers shell is as black as RedFoot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 15, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> I've never seen a Greek before. His/Hers shell is as black as RedFoot.


They're not normally this dark. 
Greeks have a wide range of colours and hues.


----------



## Keanu Coolmist (Oct 19, 2017)

Nom nom nom.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Oct 19, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They're not normally this dark.
> Greeks have a wide range of colours and hues.


I google "Greek Tortoise"， and I found that Tidge's shell is uniquely dark indeed.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Oct 19, 2017)

Keanu Coolmist said:


> View attachment 220767
> 
> 
> Nom nom nom.


Wow, that's really a big meal!


----------



## Keanu Coolmist (Oct 19, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> Wow, that's really a big meal!


She got to have a few bites before I fed my chickens, haha!


----------



## KevinGG (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 24, 2017)

biyeshengplay said:


> I google "Greek Tortoise"， and I found that Tidge's shell is uniquely dark indeed.


She's a special girl.


----------

